# Plant cycle help?



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just set up my 10 gal tank last night. So far I have a filter, heater, thermometer and my substrate is gravel. I'm not doing a sand substrate. I purchased a few plants online and I'm just waiting for them to arrive. The plants I bought are Anubias, Anacharis, Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Vallisneria and Aponogeton Crispus. I read a few things about the last three being hard to grow in a new tank. Since I have not even begun to achieve a cycle yet. Any suggestions about anything would be helpful. I can also order more plants so if you feel another plant type will do better I can always add.  I hear Hornwort and Water Wisteria are good plants as well. Also for clarification purposes if I do a plant cycle I won't have to add any fish food or shrimp in it will I? I think I got a bit confused there. So any words of wisdom would be truly helpful. 

Would I need to QT the plants before I put them into my tank? If yes for about how long would you rec? I don't have any fishies living in this 10 gal tank. Just conditioned water and gravel.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Hello everyone! I just set up my 10 gal tank last night. So far I have a filter, heater, thermometer and my substrate is gravel. I'm not doing a sand substrate. I purchased a few plants online and I'm just waiting for them to arrive. The plants I bought are Anubias, Anacharis, Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Vallisneria and Aponogeton Crispus. I read a few things about the last three being hard to grow in a new tank. Since I have not even begun to achieve a cycle yet. Any suggestions about anything would be helpful. I can also order more plants so if you feel another plant type will do better I can always add.  I hear Hornwort and Water Wisteria are good plants as well. Also for clarification purposes if I do a plant cycle I won't have to add any fish food or shrimp in it will I? I think I got a bit confused there. So any words of wisdom would be truly helpful.
> 
> Would I need to QT the plants before I put them into my tank? If yes for about how long would you rec? I don't have any fishies living in this 10 gal tank. Just conditioned water and gravel.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I'm not going to be too helpful in this regard, because I don't know what a 'plant cycle' is. You can do a fishless cycle that won't harm the plants. However you might want to qt so you don't get snails. Qt for about a week and you should be able to find and remove the snails if you don't want them in your tank.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Onlyonagoodday! I will def QT them for a week. I hope I don't get too many snails. 

The plant cycle was in another thread but was talked about briefly. I'm sorta confused about it myself. Kinda why I put this thread up hoping others would perhaps know more about it. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Plant cycle is also called Silent cycle too. So actually I search more about it and the plants do all the work. I have to find the right plants and plant 50% stem plants in my tank. My other question is because I do not have fertilizer in my tank just gravel would I be able to substitute this for Fert liquid and/or tabs? I know some say you don't need these and them some say you do need these. I guess that comes back down to what plants are you planting. Hmmmm. These are the plants that I bought so far Anubias, Anacharis, Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Vallisneria and Aponogeton Crispus. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey RedRaz i am so glad that you got another bettas!
I don't cycle so i can't help with that. I want to say something about plants. Quarantine them for 2 weeks with NO water conditioner. Wimpy plants may/will die,so be warned. Sword,wisteria,jave will probably survive but wisteria can die. Now quarantine the plants will help with parasites, simply because parasites dies without host.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

sunlight said:


> Hey RedRaz i am so glad that you got another bettas!
> I don't cycle so i can't help with that. I want to say something about plants. Quarantine them for 2 weeks with NO water conditioner. Wimpy plants may/will die,so be warned. Sword,wisteria,jave will probably survive but wisteria can die. Now quarantine the plants will help with parasites, simply because parasites dies without host.


Thanks sunlight! Yeah I didn't expect to but fell in love with two (Babe and Rosie). They needed a home so since I had tanks available it felt right. I'm currently trying to cycle my 10 gal. I thought a plant cycle might be the way to go. Since in my RL I'm very plant orientated I thought it would be wonderful to cycle my tank that way.  

I will definitely QT my plants for the two weeks. Good to know about the water conditioner. Yeah and I so do not want any parasites. Good to know all this. Thank you! You are always very helpful. *hugs*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I call the plant cycle the no cycle... lol! just dumped plants in then livestock XD


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I call the plant cycle the no cycle... lol! just dumped plants in then livestock XD


I have heard people say this. It can't be that simple though can it, lol. Or am I making it harder then it is? I might get a few more hardy plants just to be on the safer side of things. So QT plants for two weeks then once they are okay put them in the tank. Is it better to tie them to things or slightly bury them in the gravel? Also liquid fert or tabs? I only have gravel in my tank. 

BTW I see your planted tanks and let me tell ya you are AWESOME at it.  I love seeing all the plants in the tank. Kinda getting a glimpse of what it would be like in nature. Well almost.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Whenyou quarantine the plants... I highly recommendyou quaranine them with snails... or some kind of living creature. I think 2 weeks in tapwater will harm the plants a lot more...


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Whenyou quarantine the plants... I highly recommendyou quaranine them with snails... or some kind of living creature. I think 2 weeks in tapwater will harm the plants a lot more...


The person I bought the plants from said that the anacharis might come with a snail or two. By some miracle if the plants are snail free do you recommend I buy some? If I do what kind?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i realllly like pond snails because they clean protein films...
my tank with no filter and pond snail has a crystal clear surface compared to my filtered non pond snail tank, even the surface agitation from the filter cannot clean the film as wel as my snails !

if you dont over feed your betta they really should not become a problem at all. If you dont like those, I recommend MTS for their low bioload. and if you realllly dont want your snails to breed at all... get a nerite... but i take it that you had bad experience with those...


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would recommend some java moss for your tank too! it helps get rid of the nitrites quicker so hopefully you will have a speedy cycle started!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks aokashi! Yeah I hear such negative things about Pond snails but I personally love snails just had that bad experience with that nerite snail. I still don't know what really happened. I'm seeing now that snails do help just gotta keep the population down.  I might try a nerite again. Or see what stowaway snail I get with my anacharis. lol! 

Thank you Karebear! I was thinking about getting java moss.  I'm very excited about adding all my plants. I just know my betta Babe will love his new home once it is ready.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I put all my plants, and fish in the same day...I just did partial water changes. I also have just a gravel substrate. I did buy a liquid fertilizer, but I haven't used any yet. My first tank is doing amazingly well, my second one has been a bit slower in growth, but it hasn't been up as long.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Thanks aokashi! Yeah I hear such negative things about Pond snails but I personally love snails just had that bad experience with that nerite snail. I still don't know what really happened. I'm seeing now that snails do help just gotta keep the population down.  I might try a nerite again. Or see what stowaway snail I get with my anacharis. lol!
> 
> Thank you Karebear! I was thinking about getting java moss.  I'm very excited about adding all my plants. I just know my betta Babe will love his new home once it is ready.


Oh, and I like the hitchhiker snails..they don't bother me. When they got a little out of hand I just bought an assassin snail. He does a great job keeping them in check!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I put all my plants, and fish in the same day...I just did partial water changes. I also have just a gravel substrate. I did buy a liquid fertilizer, but I haven't used any yet. My first tank is doing amazingly well, my second one has been a bit slower in growth, but it hasn't been up as long.


I hear people do this a lot and IDK why but it scares me, lol! I think it's because of how the regular way to cycle a tank you have to wait. This way is very different and honestly sounds like a great way to maintain a cycle. Well the plants do a lot of the work, lol. 

What size is your tank? How often do you do water changes? Also do you have any shrimp or snails in your tank? Just wondering how things work.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Oh, and I like the hitchhiker snails..they don't bother me. When they got a little out of hand I just bought an assassin snail. He does a great job keeping them in check!


That is good to know. My big guy might eat the snails though. Now that I think of it. He is pretty aggressive. He attacks the turkey baster when I put it in his tank, lol!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> I hear people do this a lot and IDK why but it scares me, lol! I think it's because of how the regular way to cycle a tank you have to wait. This way is very different and honestly sounds like a great way to maintain a cycle. Well the plants do a lot of the work, lol.
> 
> What size is your tank? How often do you do water changes? Also do you have any shrimp or snails in your tank? Just wondering how things work.


At the beginning I did 50% changes twice a week, but I really put in a ton of plants too. I have a couple of ghost shrimp, the assassin snail, some regular snails that came on my plants, and I have 5 cardinal tetras in that tank also..it is divided with 8g on one side and 2g on the other for my two bettas. So far everyone is doing great! (10g tank lol) I have never cycled any of my tanks, but it was mostly because I didn't know anything about cycles etc. Now, I just do it because I always have. I know a lot of folks prefer to cycle. I guess with a larger than 10g tank I would cycle, but all of my tanks are 10 and under.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> At the beginning I did 50% changes twice a week, but I really put in a ton of plants too. I have a couple of ghost shrimp, the assassin snail, some regular snails that came on my plants, and I have 5 cardinal tetras in that tank also..it is divided with 8g on one side and 2g on the other for my two bettas. So far everyone is doing great! (10g tank lol) I have never cycled any of my tanks, but it was mostly because I didn't know anything about cycles etc. Now, I just do it because I always have. I know a lot of folks prefer to cycle. I guess with a larger than 10g tank I would cycle, but all of my tanks are 10 and under.


Oh Okay I getcha. Well you are doing a great job.  I think I may need more plants for my 10 gal. What kind of plants do you have btw? Sorry for all the questions. :/


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Oh Okay I getcha. Well you are doing a great job.  I think I may need more plants for my 10 gal. What kind of plants do you have btw? Sorry for all the questions. :/


No problem with the questions..I still ask a lot lol! I have some anacharis, cabomba carolinia, bacopa, and baby tears. I got them during a $1bunch sale at my local pet store, so it was easy to get started with a lot of plants. I also use a gro light from walmart that was only $10..lol, I'm pretty low tech I guess!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi was just reading all your posts and saw that your new guy attacks the turkey baster that is so funny...lol Does he have any plants in with him yet ? Perseus attacked the Hornwort for a couple of hours after I put it in, his first real plant he didnt know if he liked it or not at first but now he loves all the plants. You got a real feisty guy thats great !!!

I think you will love the Anacharis its a very nice looking plant and easy care I have never used any ferts with my plants as of yet. I want to get a Java Fern I have heard those are easy and grow fast. I am going to need a bigger tank though before I get anything else, I think I will upgrade to a 10 gallon this next Spring and then I can also get another Betta for the 5 gallon...Yeaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 I will have to work on getting a grow light as well. Which one did you get btw? 

Perseusmom LOL! Yeah he is pretty aggressive. I don't have any plants in his tank because Babe is very active and loves to swim fast through the tank but it's only a 2.5 gal and if I put plants there really won't be much room for his to swim. He does have a treasure chest and a IAL that has now sunk to hide in and under. That is why I'm setting up the 10 gal with lots of plants for him. He can swim all over the place in there. 

Perseus is so funny! lol! He showed that plant who's tank this is.  I'm probably certain that would be Babe's reaction too. :/ Men! lol! Oh I'm happy to hear you are getting a 10 gal soon too. Yay! Exciting! Perseus will love that.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Bettanewbie60 I will have to work on getting a grow light as well. Which one did you get btw?
> 
> Perseusmom LOL! Yeah he is pretty aggressive. I don't have any plants in his tank because Babe is very active and loves to swim fast through the tank but it's only a 2.5 gal and if I put plants there really won't be much room for his to swim. He does have a treasure chest and a IAL that has now sunk to hide in and under. That is why I'm setting up the 10 gal with lots of plants for him. He can swim all over the place in there.
> 
> Perseus is so funny! lol! He showed that plant who's tank this is.  I'm probably certain that would be Babe's reaction too. :/ Men! lol! Oh I'm happy to hear you are getting a 10 gal soon too. Yay! Exciting! Perseus will love that.


This is the light I have been using..I leave it on between 10 and 12 hours a day...It says 4200k on the package, but the bulb is a T8 7800k actually..It has worked great for me.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> This is the light I have been using..I leave it on between 10 and 12 hours a day...It says 4200k on the package, but the bulb is a T8 7800k actually..It has worked great for me.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945


Thank you so much! I will need to pick one up very soon. My plants will be here by Friday. Yay! I'm excited and very nervous. lol! I appreciate all your help. I'm sure more questions will come but for right now I'm out of them. This is very rare for me too.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Thank you so much! I will need to pick one up very soon. My plants will be here by Friday. Yay! I'm excited and very nervous. lol! I appreciate all your help. I'm sure more questions will come but for right now I'm out of them. This is very rare for me too.


LOL..you are most welcome, anytime! I'm excited for you! Don't be nervous...message me or post the extra questions!


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

so are snails good? my anacharis came with a snail...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I bet it is a pond snail they come with most plants, its fairly normal to have them on plants you buy. The only thing with pond snails is that they do lay alot of eggs and you could end up with to many to keep up with in your tank. I keep mine in their own little tank but a couple still got in my tank even though I put the plants in QT to check for any snails. Every now and then I will see one in my betta tank but as long as its just a few its fine with me I just dont want to get over run with them.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Some pics *

Update on my planted tank: So far everything is going well. I've been doing a plant cycle for almost three weeks and only saw a slight increase in nitrites the first week. So far ammonia, nitrites and nitrates have stayed at 0. I have been doing 50% water changes every week. Should I try doing less to see how things go? Like a 25% weekly change?

Plants are growing like crazy BUT I do have a bit of a snail problem. I guess the 2 week QT was not enough because a few snails sneeked in my 10 gal tank. I suspect the anacharis is the culprit.  So now I'm scooping out snails on a daily basis. I am going to get an assassin snail soon if things get out of control. I'm hoping to add my betta in a few weeks if all goes well. I just want to make sure everything is safe for him.  Here is a picture of my 10 gal tank so far. I have hornwort in QT right now that I will add in another week.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Dont feed the snails, clean regularly and you will be fine. I got my first pond snails in march. about three of them. today Im lucky if I can even count ten. usually I can only spot 4 or 5. I've had times where their population blommed and other times when it died back. all directly related to my feeding practices


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Dont feed the snails, clean regularly and you will be fine. I got my first pond snails in march. about three of them. today Im lucky if I can even count ten. usually I can only spot 4 or 5. I've had times where their population blommed and other times when it died back. all directly related to my feeding practices


That is great advice! I noticed that I am seeing less baby snails. I don't put food in there but can they eat my plants? I will admit I have a small critter keeper where they go to when I take them out of my tank. I just want to make sure I don't have a boom in population because I'm unsure how many are in my tank already. Once I get a good count I will leave a couple (2) in my tank, lol! I do feed the snails in my critter keeper but I make sure there are no eggs.  I really want to get some nerite snails. They come in so many different types. I found this seller online who does muti pack in different amounts. I might try a few.


----------

